# Watery Eyes



## FeildsOfGold (Apr 21, 2013)

I've got a 3 week old lamb that has recently developed VERY watery eyes. Almost like she is crying. Any ideas of what I can do?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

If she has normal eye lashes.... 

It could be the start of Pink eye. I would treat for that for that. Normally you can buy some drops at the local feed stores.
One can use LA 200,, but with a lamb that young, because this can be painful.... would recommend using the eye drops first.


----------



## FeildsOfGold (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you! I'll try that and see how it goes.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I use oxytetracycline LP which is a daily tetracycline not long acting. The LP is short for low pain.


----------



## FeildsOfGold (Apr 21, 2013)

Another thing. When a lamb has pink eye, does the eye get a blue sheen?? Could she be blind by chance? I don't know why she was so small when she was born, but she wasn't more than one pound. Could that cause different problems?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Depends on breed, one pound is VERY tiny, even premature. Yes pink eye is a blue sheen and it should clear up if treated right away.


----------



## FeildsOfGold (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh good. I'd hate for her to be blind. The thing is, she was a twin. The other was normal size. Thanks so much!


----------



## trainv (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi all I think what you might look for first and one of the very first things to check with ALL newborns is the eyelids for a condition called Entropion or simply inverted eyelids. This is after the sex of the lambs when I get them into the barn is my next check and with newborns very easy to take care of. Look to see if the lamb's eyelashes and lids are both out, if not just roll them out with your finger. after a few hours if not, their eyes will water. It seem that the older they get, the harder it is to correct it. You may need the Vet to stitch the lids open for a few days. Apply some eye antispectic in the eye also for infection.


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

Raw milk straight from the teat should do the trick if its pinkeye. ...well, from the teat into a cup and the used as an eye rinse.


----------



## FeildsOfGold (Apr 21, 2013)

I did as Ross suggested and it cleared up in a couple days=) Everythings good now! Thanks so much=)


----------

